# udev scsi/sata-Gerät kein /dev/cdrom

## rogh

Hallo,

ich habe hier ein Gentoo-System, das per PXE-Boot an verschiedene Rechner verteilt wird.

Dabei hab ich bei Rechner mit SATA CD/DVD-Laufwerken kein /dev/cdrom Link und kann auch nicht unter KDE auf das Laufwerk zugreifen.

Ich denke es ist ein Problem mit udev, sehe aber nicht den Fehler.

Hier mal ein paar Infos:

```
cdrecord -scanbus

scsibus1:

        1,0,0   100) '_NEC    ' 'DVD_RW ND-4570A ' '1.02' Removable CD-ROM

        1,1,0   101) *

        1,2,0   102) *

        1,3,0   103) *

        1,4,0   104) *

        1,5,0   105) *

        1,6,0   106) *

        1,7,0   107) *

```

```

cat /proc/sys/dev/cdrom/info

CD-ROM information, Id: cdrom.c 3.20 2003/12/17

drive name:             sr0

drive speed:            40

drive # of slots:       1

Can close tray:         1

Can open tray:          1

Can lock tray:          1

Can change speed:       1

Can select disk:        0

Can read multisession:  1

Can read MCN:           1

Reports media changed:  1

Can play audio:         1

Can write CD-R:         1

Can write CD-RW:        1

Can read DVD:           1

Can write DVD-R:        1

Can write DVD-RAM:      1

Can read MRW:           1

Can write MRW:          1

Can write RAM:          1

```

Also mein Laufwerk wird wohl als SCSI-Gerät mit den Knotenname sr0 erkannt.

Laut meiner Auffassung sollte dieser Eintrag: 

```
# cdrom symlinks and other good cdrom naming

KERNEL=="sr[0-9]*|hd[a-z]|pcd[0-9]*", ACTION=="add", IMPORT{program}="cdrom_id --export $tempnode"

ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", GROUP="cdrom", MODE="0666"

...

# assign cdrom-permission also to associated generic device

KERNEL=="sg[0-9]*", ACTION=="add", ATTRS{type}=="4|5", GROUP="cdrom"

```

in /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules für den /dev/cdrom Eintrag sorgen.

Zumindest tut es ja das unter den anderen Rechnern mit IDE-Geräten.

Schon mal vielen Dank für eure Mühe.

----------

## Beforegod

Saublöde frage: Gibts /dev/sr0 ?

Was sagt dmesg?

----------

## rogh

Hallo,

also /dev/sr0 existiert

```
ls -al /dev/sr0

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 11, 0 11. Jan 2011  /dev/sr0

```

dmesg liefert dahingegen wiederholt diese Meldung:

```
sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] Sense Key : Illegal Request [current] 

sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] Add. Sense: Illegal mode for this track

sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: Read(10): 28 00 00 00 00 06 00 00 02 00

...

sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] Sense Key : Illegal Request [current] 

sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] Add. Sense: Illegal mode for this track

sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: Read(10): 28 00 00 00 04 00 00 00 02 00

end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 4096

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0014850000dcf124]

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

nvidia 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

nvidia 0000:01:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:01:00.0,olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=none:owns=io+mem

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  260.19.21  Thu Nov  4 20:24:24 PDT 2010

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.17.0-ioctl (2010-03-05) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

EXT3-fs: barriers not enabled

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs (sda1): warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3-fs (sda1): using internal journal

EXT3-fs (sda1): mounted filesystem with writeback data mode

Adding 987960k swap on /dev/sda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:987960k 

svc: failed to register lockdv1 RPC service (errno 97).

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata1: EH complete

```

Momentan weiß ich aber nicht ob ein ähnliches Problem auch auf den anderen Rechnern mit SATA-Laufwerken besteht; muß ich mal später prüfen.

Vielen Dank für deine Mühe.

----------

## Beforegod

Probier mal den Kernel mit noapic zu starten (ist aus einem anderen Forum).

Desweiteren kannst Du ein anderes laufwerk dort einbauen und starten (Testweise)?

----------

## Polynomial-C

Schau mal, ob es auf den System die Datei /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules gibt. Falls ja, lösche sie und starte das System neu. Danach sollte ein /dev/cdrom Symlink vorhanden sein.

----------

## Lord_Raptor

Hallo,

habt ihr dieses Problem lösen können? Ich hab nämlich fast das gleiche Problem, ebenfalls bei einem PXE Boot Setup. SATA geräte funktionieren nicht korrekt

----------

## toralf

Die dmesg Ausgaben hatte ich auch : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-903930-highlight-.html - das liegt z.T. an kopeirgeschützten CD's. Hatte mit gaaaanz alten CDs hingegen weniger Probleme.

----------

## Lord_Raptor

Leider liegt es bei mir nicht daran, die falschen Berechtigungen tauchen auf sobald ich das Laufwerk öffne und wieder schliesse. Egal ob ne DVD drin liegt oder nicht, aber ich hab es auch mit einer leeren DVD probiert.

----------

